
EU eCall: mandatory microphones in cars - deogeo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECall
======
deogeo
It is currently unclear how much control car owners will have over the
activation of these microphones, or if indication is given that they are
active.

Given that eCall has been mandatory for over a year, I'm surprised at how
little coverage it got, and how little information there is on it.

~~~
lioeters
"Interpol, which co-ordinates police intelligence across 190 countries
confirmed that some of its members are using the eCall system for surveillance
operations.."

